# What Unit is the Bane of your existence



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

So discussing with my friends what unit just devastates you every game.
For me it is genestealers as no matter how hard I guard my flanks they always seem to reach CC.
So whats yours?


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anything with a power claw. Im always one wound short of killing the whole unit and that stupid nob gets to strike back and destroy half my unit. Also plasma guns, and not the enemy ones.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Anything with a flamer.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Senguiren guard


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

gundamboy195 said:


> Senguiren guard


Senguiren guard? Do you mean Sanguinary Guard or something?


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

other Tau.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

lemon russ battle tank


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Not a single unit per se, but meltaspam just makes me die inside.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

For me it is definitely anything that can move faster than me or keeps running away... (aka Tau and Eldar)


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

hordes of any sort. Whether it's gaunts or boyz, theres just so fucking many of them and my bezerkers can't kill all of them. Just too many bodies


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

sybarite said:


> lemon russ battle tank


lemontank.org :laugh:



johnnymajic said:


> hordes of any sort. Whether it's gaunts or boyz, theres just so fucking many of them and my bezerkers can't kill all of them. Just too many bodies


But, that's what they DO.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bloodthirster.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

johnnymajic said:


> hordes of any sort. Whether it's gaunts or boyz, theres just so fucking many of them and my bezerkers can't kill all of them. Just too many bodies


 
GET EM BOYZ!!! WAAAAAAGH!!!!


No unit specifically, has given me any more trouble than any other.
Anything Template-y tends be annoying though

SGMAlice


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ask my mates: Hydra, Leman Russ Executioner.

Ask me: Beserkers, Long Fangs


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

People who play me (especially those numerous marine players) normally say my dark reapers (the kill count for these guys is getting ridiculous)

People I play I would have to say any armored company (My armies tend to lack numerous anti-tank guns due to craftworld theme) or an army that utilises large amounts of big pie plates (because the army is small)


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

plasma spam....tho the giggle factor as they start melting them selves in the prosses is funny.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bloody crocodile churchills and there flamethrowers killing my Tigers.......................oh wait wrong game.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Vindicators- large blast markers are a pain for my guard
Space Marine Scouts with snipers- my friend camps them on the edge of the map and uses them to pin my most important units


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

warlocks on bikes :S


----------



## orkz222 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lemon :rofl: russ battle tank with S8-S10 big blast weapon.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

TH/SS Termies. Absurdly survivable, S8 to kill pretty much any MEQ-level HQ instantly, and drop enemy Ini to 1, thus negating the whole weakness of the weapon by turn 2.

MM Land Speeders, also. Fast, cheap skimmers with Deep Strike make a mockery out of Land Raiders.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Those who play me- Sanguinary guard with sangintor or mephiston

me- Gazkull, he's just to damn big to assault safely, i always have to divert my valuable ranged resources to killing him


----------



## Balord (Sep 22, 2010)

yes. GENESTEALERS ARE F*****. ( dunno if i should swear ) They always tear me apart. I can own anything with ease but them.



....or meganobz.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> Gazkull, he's just to damn big to assault safely, i always have to divert my valuable ranged resources to killing him


HAH!  Thats what my Big Mek w/KFF is for 

SGMAlice


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

My buddies Warboss has a habit of instagibbing anything he touches, much to the chagrin of my Captain who seems to always defeat him when the two fight. That model alone has always lead to a close game no matter what I attack him with. It seems that I can never spam enough missiles at'em. Not that I complain about close games, or anything. Those are the best.

Though I feel bad for this Tau player I play against every blue moon. He _hates_ my Jump Chaplain.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

My friend quickly learned to hate any form of Wulfen...when he assaulted my lone wulfen from a squad of grey hunters with a five man unit of berzerkers...and lost


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Walkers mainly. or annoying ass FnP Plague marines that never f'ing die


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Codex creep.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BANSHEES GAHHH and that bitch that rolls out with them SO MANY MELTING DG


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The New Tyranid Model Trygon/Mawloc My friend always plays him and it brings its genestealer friends with it!

I hate it so much!
His Bane tends to be my Warboss with Ten man Nob squad in Trukk (Painboy included), he throws everything at it and they just refuse to die.
For My Guard he hates the Manticore because it leaves large holes were termigaunts should have been just then.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll 2nd the TH/SS Terminators, I shoot pretty much my whole army at a squad of 5 to 8 of them and kill maybe 3 in an entire game. Plus any tank they touch dies.

Also BA assult squads, they can have 2 flamers & 2 meltas (some kinda pistols I guess) so they f-up my guardsmen weahter they're in or out of their Chimeras.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

For my Death Guard it is Nob Bikerz, my god they destroy me everytime I come up against them, what the hell do I do wrong, I can't out move them, I cant out combat them and if he uses terrain properly (He does) I only get one or two rounds of shooting and it is usually a big unit.

Necrons, hmm, I have been playing these since the codex came out, even before then anyway when they where a pirate force with the long spiky guns. Over the years, there has been one consistent unit that always seems to do real damage, Khorne Berzerkers. Especially in big squads, I can't rapid fire them untill they are within 12" and if they are that close then my unit will die. I can handle Genestealers, I can handle a mass squad of Boyz, but these guys always hurt me. On a big open space with not much terrain I can take them out or thin them out enough to be not as worried, but on a cityfight board with lots of places to hide I hate.


----------



## blackfoxx (Sep 27, 2010)

meh i loathe the nids all of em.cant pop em like i can tanks but if i had a choice to whom i hated more its a toss up between brood lord or swarm lord/hive tyrant with wings.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The SS/TH unit will go down surprisingly easy against the right target.

But the unit I have the most difficulty with is the battlewagon with the custom force field. A hard as nails vehicle that can survive pretty much anything. Even if you kill it in close comabt the passangers will likley tear you apart.

Thats if you get close enough due to the stupid death roller.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Crisis suits with plasma rifles and missile pods are pretty bad to go up against when they've got sufficient numbers.

Space Marine armies with Vulkan He'stan in them that are loaded down with Flamers, meltas and thunder hammers are bad to fight.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The bane of my army is any unit that can drop multiple plasma templates (obliterator squads and leman russ executioner). I play SOB and the as a squad loses models its easier for me to give them invulnerable saves and thus they become harder to kill, the fact that these things can easily wipe a squad out in one turn scares the heck out of me and they are usually priority one for exorcist launchers.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Units like TH/SS require lots of little armour ignoring attacks. They will go down after a banshee squad assaults doomed termies or lightning claw armed termie assault squads can do well as well.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

The pathfinder (eldar)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Almost anything blood angels. Imagine being able to outfight Berzerkers! Well and megaweaponed longfangs


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I abuse the pathfinder ability to have brill cover saves (whats that? That's right my cover saves are behind this wall meaning that they each have 2+ cover saves and you are over 24 inches away so good luck getting that flamer over here!)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Land Raider. No matter how many Railguns you point at it, it just-won't-die!


----------



## shaakati (Nov 7, 2008)

Basilisks, with a Leman Russ on Close Protection Duty.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

AngelofDeath said:


> For me it is definitely anything that can move faster than me or keeps running away... (aka Tau and Eldar)


Same Here stupid space pansies


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Sanguinary Guard yeah, that's the one


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Land Raider. No matter how many Railguns you point at it, it just-won't-die!


Your guys are shit at shooting then, because it's fine for killing them


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Your guys are shit at shooting then, because it's fine for killing them


Heeey!! The Tau are not 'shit'... They were just screwed by GW.
A Race that advanced, with weapons that powerful would not have such poor Accuracy.
It is beyond me why GW would do that.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Heeey!! The Tau are not 'shit'... They were just screwed by GW.
> A Race that advanced, with weapons that powerful would not have such poor Accuracy.
> It is beyond me why GW would do that.
> 
> SGMAlice


Because they're a physically frail and slow race who have unimaginably powerful brains, but aren't very well suited to combat with other, less retarded, races.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mabye there Slow Because all this Technology had made them Super Lazy?
BBBS can kill Land Raiders easy. Just Field six of em and you can say Bye bye bady


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Because they're a physically frail and slow race who have unimaginably powerful brains, but aren't very well suited to combat with other, less retarded, races.


You do know that with in the frame of reference your quoting, 'Retarded' Means 'Stupid'?... Yet you said they are 'Unimaginably' smart.... One or the other my friend.

I accept that they are frail/weak, silly little Space Lizards that they are, but i don't see how that would constitute poor accuracy.

SGMAlice


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> I accept that they are frail/weak, silly little Space Lizards that they are
> SGMAlice


...With hooves...that is all


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

arent they space fish? Well with hooves.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> arent they space fish? Well with hooves.


Fish?! 

Ah..No. They are Lizards... with Hooves. (Thank You HippyPancake....)

SGMAlice


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well soooooooooooooooooooooooooorry!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> You do know that with in the frame of reference your quoting, 'Retarded' Means 'Stupid'?... Yet you said they are 'Unimaginably' smart.... One or the other my friend.


Oh hush, it's a colloquialism 
Retarded being used to mean incapable or incompetent, in the way I meant it.


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

tau should have BS4 because the have nothing else LOL


----------



## dietmar (Sep 28, 2010)

powerfists


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

anything that can CC..........


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I often fear CC specialists, MC's mainly, but with some good tactical work they arent too hard to deal with.

HF/MM Land Speeders can be a pain too.

And last but not least, Nob Bikers.
Its hard to justify their cost, but as far as deathstar units go, they are nasty.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> And last but not least, Nob Bikers.
> Its hard to justify their cost, but as far as deathstar units go, they are nasty.


Nob bikers are trash anymore, you just clense them off the table with any mythological beast-named tank the ig can field in droves. Or a single vindicator shot, or Twolves, etc.

Nobs in battle wagons are the main threat these days. Especially with the nasty deff rolla. But nowadays I run space wolves so I don't care what orks field.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone hate snipers?


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Right now the bane of my army is anything CC, anything at all really. Talk to my friends and they will say Broadsides.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

This week, I'd say, "Tau Pathfinder".


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Ill have a new bane of my existance in a few months after I get my Deldar and have them all built and painted.


----------



## Ghost792 (Jan 6, 2010)

My brother's Deceiver. Apparently when he plays against other people he always fails his saves, yet when he is against me he saves all the time, meaning the Deceiver is has taken no damage when it hits my units and then proceeds to do nasty things to them.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

My Khorne Berserkers. 

Man, I Love those guys. :')

:laugh:


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Land Raiders. I can't hurt them at range, and close-up they spill out some kind of monster close-combat unit and tear my troops up.

A close second is Space Marines in general for their ability to ignore most any rule in the game.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Nothing...absolutly nothing....ok maaaaaybeeee the Doom of Malantai once killed over 1000 points of my army in a single turn bu other wise my guys can usually deal with most things that are not Reaver Titans or bigger.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

thousand sons. those ap3 bolters cut through my marines like a melta blast through a badly made ork trukk. Also, 3+ armour, a 4+ invun and fearless means that they are impossible to just get rid of, as well as rather negating my plasma guns potency
also the "gift of chaos" has been the bane of logan grimnars existence oh, _so_ many times


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Broadsides.

And

Kroot.

Ugh, I hate those Kroot.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Plague marines are my nemesis! they save a lot and are very tough!


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

D-Lords, T6, 3+ armour 3 wounds WBB means he won't stay down! I killed him 3 game turns in a row, he got back up every time and slaughtered a unit.


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

Sephyr said:


> TH/SS Termies. Absurdly survivable, S8 to kill pretty much any MEQ-level HQ instantly, and drop enemy Ini to 1, thus negating the whole weakness of the weapon by turn 2.


it's cute you think people get to turn 2 against TH/SS termies haha


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

Doom of Malantai (ridiculous model for its points) 
Genestealers led by Broodlord, comes in at a close second.

My nid playing friend has 5000+ pts of nids, giving him loads of flexible builds. 
I hate those nids so very much.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a friend who runs a wolf army with what were at first 3 wolf cav with 3 shields and a hammer, and later 2 separate guys with hammer and shields. These 2 tear my nids apart. The trio killed 2 trygons, a tervigon, and 30 ish gaunts before I Finally stopped them. 6 3+ wounds in the squad, I had to inflict something around 45 to kill them, and they should die after 18. The solo guys are pretty bad too. I have, on three occasions charged one of them with 20 gargoyles with toxin sacs and adrenal glands. Second time it died, first and third time that wolf cav ate all my gargoyles and kept going. 

It has nothing to do with the unit strategically or being cheesy, its just the worst combination of luck.


----------

